# LED prende lentamente, apaga lentamente



## snitch (Nov 10, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro, nose si es la sección correcta del foro, sino lo es sepanme disculparme , soy un aficionado de la electrónica, y quiero hacer un proyecto con LEDs, bueno mi idea es hacer que un LED al presionar un pulsador prenda lentamente, a que me refiero que prenda lentamente, que varie la cantidad de luz de 0 hasta su valor máximo en cierto tiempo, como ser medio segundo, o un segundo, ya sea de manera lineal o logarítmica. El circuíto tendría que funcionar con 3V de manera que se pueda prender con dos pilas AAA, y estaría usando un LED ultrabrillo blanco de 5 mm. Yo he provado conectando el LED a la fuente de 3V y conectando a masa un capacitor electrolitico, pero lo que ocurre es que prende milésimas de segundo, y a medida que carga el capacitor se va apagando. 

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos, y espero que me ayuden a resolver este problema


----------



## electrodan (Nov 10, 2009)

Creo que pusiste el condensador en serie con el diodo -> ponelo en paralelo.


----------



## snitch (Nov 11, 2009)

Gracias electrodan. Si lo habia puesto en serie, voy a probar en ponerlo en paralelo, pero este tendria que estar antes o despues del LED ?. Saludos ...


----------



## electrodan (Nov 11, 2009)

En paralelo... Todo es cuestión de conexiones, no importa donde lo conectes físicamente mientras sea a la misma línea,


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 11, 2009)

Hola.
Eso que deseas se puede hacer con un 555 un transistor darlington y no con 3V.

O también puedes usar una resistencia y un condensador (pero no funciona con 3V)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 12, 2009)

Si no te ha qudado claro puedes ver es muy sencillo el capacitor se carga cuando el interruptor esta activado y se descarga dandole su carga al led durante un breve momento.


----------



## snitch (Nov 12, 2009)

Muchas gracias *electrodan*, y muchas gracias *elaficionado*, la idea del 555 la habia pensado, pero tengo un espacio reducido, como para armar plaqueta y circuito. Tu circuito y tu explicación *jaimepsantos*, han sido clarificantes , entonces el capacitor tiene que estar despues del LED, visto desde la fuente. Probe tu circuito en un programa simulador, y este prendia normalmente, pero me di cuenta que quizás el programa no reconocía distintos grados de luminosidad del LED, me lo pintaba de rojo o lo despintaba. Lo he probado en la realidad y me parece que tiene que ser un capacitor bastante grande para notar el efecto porque lo he probado con uno de 1000 uf y casi no se notaba, le agregue en paralelo 2 de 4700 uf y el efecto se nota . Hay alguna fórmula Tiempo/capacidad, para calcular y no tener que estar probando capacitores ?? . Con esto tengo el LED que apaga lentamente, si le pongo otro capacitor en paralelo delante del LED, me tendria que tardar en prender ??. 


Muchas gracias a todos ...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 16, 2009)

Si el consumo de batería es crítico yo haría un modulador PWM con un 555 y controlandolo eso si con un condensador que cargue sobre la pata de control.


----------



## snitch (Nov 17, 2009)

Si sería una buena idea *Scooter* así durarían mas las pilas, lograr una intermitencia no visible al ojo, pero mi problema es que necesito alimentar el circuito con 2 pilas ya sean AA o AAA o a lo sumo 3 y estaría en un voltage de 4,5 v, y me parece que el 555 la tensión que precisa no es de 5 v en adelante ?. Con un 555 podrìa hacer que prenda lentamente y apague lentamente ?. Hasta ahora el cirtcuito que tengo es el que adjunto apaga con un buen retraso. Saludos .


----------



## Selenesv (Jul 4, 2012)

hola! yo estoy tratando de usar algo muy parecido.

Mi función es hacer que una tira de led's de 60 cm, en total tiene 36 leds prenda y apague... con un intervalo de 3 segundo en cada función.

Utilicé un 555, pero prende y apaga muy rápido.
Posterior lo hice en un proto, pero al pasarlo a la tarjeta para soldar ya no reacciona!

Por favor ayuda!


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 7, 2012)

Cual seria la utilidad para esto? que harian con un circuito que tiene un led que se apaga lentamente? por cierto, el circuito del mensaje #9 funciona  Solo no se me ocurre la utilidad.. alguien que me de una mano? gracias


----------

